# Skippy Natty Pnut Butter



## Flex (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm assuming this is among the "natural pb" that people rave about is great for BB. The stuff tastes great! 

Ingredients: Roaster peanuts, sugar, palm oil, salt


Correct me if i'm wrong, but it's good to eat before bed, right?

Last night I ate 2 pb and jelly sandwiches (the "jelly" was actually Polaner strawberry preserves w/no added sugar) on whole wheat bread, plus 2 cups of FF cottage cheese.

Good last meal of the day?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2006)

natty pb shouldn't have any sugar in it.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this is among the "natural pb" that people rave about is great for BB. The stuff tastes great!
> 
> Ingredients: Roaster peanuts, sugar, palm oil, salt
> 
> ...


That P.B. is horrible, and are you cutting or bulking?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Mar 7, 2006)

thast not natty peanut butter


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 7, 2006)

Ingredients of natty PB should state 'Just peanuts' or 'peanuts and salt'. It wont taste as great as the one you presently have.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 7, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Ingredients of natty PB should state 'Just peanuts' or 'peanuts and salt'.







> It wont taste as great as the one you presently have.




I think natty tastes STACKS better than the regular stuff!!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2006)

Adam's peanut butter is great. The natural stuff, made chunky, is primo!


----------



## shm353 (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah
 It's not really natty PB...
 I think they are pulling a fast one by saying its natural when all they did was replace partially hydrogenated oil that's manufactured with palm oil. It doesn't separate during storage.
The nerve


----------



## Flex (Mar 9, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> That P.B. is horrible, and are you cutting or bulking?




Actually that PB is tastes great.

I'm bulking....I don't need to cut, I stay naturally lean even though I eat more than anyone (ever).


----------



## gr81 (Mar 9, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Adam's peanut butter is great. The natural stuff, made chunky, is primo!




hell yeah I love that adams chunky, FAR superior to the other non natty pb's imo


----------



## gr81 (Mar 9, 2006)

> I don't need to cut, I stay naturally lean even though I eat more than anyone (ever).



yeah yeah , no need to rub our noses in it bastard...lol

j/p mayn


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Actually that PB is tastes great.
> 
> I'm bulking....I don't need to cut, I stay naturally lean even though I eat more than anyone (ever).


Well, if that's the case then it is obviously not going to kill you to eat the P.B. with you being an Ecto.  Just make sure your getting loads of good cals from your carbs, fats, and protein rich foods.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 9, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Well, if that's the case then it is obviously not going to kill you to eat the P.B. with you being an Ecto.  Just make sure your getting loads of good cals from your carbs, fats, and protein rich foods.


Actually - with palm oil in it it very well could kill him! 

Anyone - cutting or bulking could in theory eat that PB - as long as cals are equal then it is not going to ruin their diet. Whether or not it is the best option for them or their health is another matter.


----------

